# Blank Cigar Bands (Labels) Group Buy #2...



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I wanted to give everyone a heads up that I will be selling Blank Cigar Bands (Labels) again. They will be produced in late March and I can start shipping in early April. They can handle any size cigar from 38rg to 60rg. Here is a Picture of the Bands with Measurements:









The pricing is as follows:

250 - $15 + $7 shipping = $22
500 - $25 + $7 shipping = $32
1000 - $50 + $7 shipping = $57

I can take the following as payment sent to ID [email protected]:

PayPoo
Amazon
Chase QuickPay

Thanks for looking!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I was in on a group buy last year. These bands work great so I'm bumping the thread!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

piperdown said:


> I was in on a group buy last year. These bands work great so I'm bumping the thread!


Thanks Bud! I also have it posted on that 'other' Forum. I'll PM you on that 'other' Forum, so you may be able to point others my way....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I forgot to mention. Send PayPoo as a Gift, or pay the fees......

1) Marcm15 - 500
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

1) Marcm15 - 500
2)gordo1473-500
3)
4)
5)

Ill send poopoo over the weekend.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just sent you cash through the pal


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Gordo1473 said:


> Just sent you cash through the pal


Thanks PM me your mailing address....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Bump..


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

About 2,000 left of the initial 15,000....

1) Marcm15 - 500
2) gordo1473-500
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bump for 600


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks John for the order and fast payment....

About 1,500 left of the initial 15,000....

1) Marcm15 - 500 Paid
2) gordo1473-500 Paid
3) VAcigars - 500 Paid
4)
5)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

About 1,500 left of the initial 15,000....

1) Marcm15 - 500 Paid
2) gordo1473-500 Paid
3) VAcigars - 500 Paid
4)
5)


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate to sound like a complete idiot, but why blank cigar bands?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

fiatster said:


> I hate to sound like a complete idiot, but why blank cigar bands?


Mike,

I use them for singles and for marking one Cigar in Each box. I put the Box Code (Cubans), where I bought them from and the date. But people put whatever they want on them. They are great and I sold 10,000 fast the last time I bought them. I'm going to grab 1,000 for myself because I think this may be the last run of these with my supplier....

Ray


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

About 1,000 left of the initial 15,000....

1) Marcm15 - 500 Paid
2) gordo1473-500 Paid
3) VAcigars - 500 Paid
4) edin508 - 500
5)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

*DOWN to the LAST 500 of the initial 15,000....
*1) Marcm15 - 500 Paid
2) gordo1473-500 Paid
3) VAcigars - 500 Paid
4) edin508 - 500
5) AL Chin 500 Paid
6)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

*DOWN to the LAST 250 of the initial 15,000....
*1) Marcm15 - 500 Paid
2) gordo1473-500 Paid
3) VAcigars - 500 Paid
4) edin508 - 500
5) AL Chin 500 Paid
6) Kevin 250
7)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

This is all Done! 

Sold Out.

Thanks everyone for participating.


----------

